# Tesco and Eurotunnel



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

After much deliveration as to whether to travel with Superfast from Edinburgh to Briges - complete with Oscar in the cabin with me, or to use P&O Dover - Calais, I have finally taken the plunge and surrended £15.00 worthof Tesco vouchers on line in exchange for a £60.00 Eurotunnel voucher. 

The voucher plus £1.00 cash will pay for the first leg of our full timing jouney! 

It seems only yesterday I was thinking "it is so long before I go to Garda!" and now I am thinking "Help a fella, it is weeks before I go to Garda" and no ferry booked!

I shall let you know how quick the deal token arrives. 

Rapide561


----------



## 100547 (Aug 15, 2006)

hi Rapide, didnt know you could buy tickets with tesco vouchers,we allways get airmiles with our tesco spends do you know if we can exchange them for ferry tickets? cheers astra.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

I think this is what he's talking about. News to me too. I've already checked with Airmiles and they don't deal with Eurotunnel.

Tesco Deal

Ian


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Been saving mine since someone first posted this info on here but what is the mechanism for exchanging them? Who do you contact? Can you only exchange them against standard fares or are offers included?

peedee


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

You will receive Clubcard points on your Tesco purchases. You will receive 1 point for each pound spent.

At the end of each period, you will receive a statement showing your points balance. If you have 1500 points for example, you can have £15.00 in Tesco vouchers or convert these into "DEAL TOKENS". £15.00 worth of Tesco vouchers would buy you a £60.00 deal token. Easy.

You can boost your points by having a Tesco credit card.

Do your grocery shopping on line and often receive 1000 extra points on a £50.00 spend. Another regular offer is 1000 points when you order 12 bottles of wine on line. I order 12 x 250 ml bottles costing £17.19!

I am possibly getting a hire car for my six month stay in Italy - paid for with deals.

Rapide561


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Works really fast if you order your tokens online you get them within days then book your tunnel by phone whilst sat at the computer to check the price advertised (However I have never needed to query that a on the phone the price they tell me always matches). Once booked by phone you get a booking reference and post off your tokens to eurotunnel. It really does work, and really does save you 75% of the price.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

We have used Tesco vouchers for several ferry crossings with P&O from Portsmouth, and a couple of tunnel trips. First of all find out the cost of the Ferry or train. Then send the vouchers off as instructed in the booklet that comes with your quarterly quota, (1 voucher equals £4) and you will receive a travel voucher back. Send this off with your confirmation of booking and the jobs done. Basically you are getting a free ticket if you have enough vouchers to cover the cost. If not you can just pay the difference.
Colin


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Deal tokens*

Hi

The Deal tokens arrived today - very quick service.

I shall book the "crossing" in a few days. I am too giddy and nervous at the moment. Never booked a "SINGLE" journey crossing before!

Rapide561


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Many thanks guys I will try it for my next crossing.

peedee


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We booked Eurotunnel paid for by Tesco vouchers £61.00 each way.Great all for a bargain something back for all the money I spend in Tesco.Easy to do but you have to phone them to book and send the vouchers away asap (I photocopied everything first before sending them reg post.)I did with the screen up with the booking form on so I was getting the price I wanted ,we are going in March back June cant wait now lol.
val


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

See there is loads of info about deals on the Tescos web site.  HERE I have now go my deals brochure. Thanks

peedee


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi,

Wonder if someone could answer this, does the travel voucher come in your name, my mum only spends hers in tesco and would gladly use it to get me some travel vouchers, which I of course would reiburse her for.

But at 81 doesn't need them herself would it be possible for us to use them??
Many thanks


----------

